# China battles "coldest winter in 100 years"



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

CHENZHOU, China (Reuters) - Millions remained stranded in China on Monday ahead of the biggest holiday of the year as parts of the country suffered their coldest winter in a century.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080204/lf_nm_life/china_weather_dc

Funny?
You don't hear to much about global warming in the winter.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Good God, we can't stay out of that one either. We had to pledge aide for them. They have more money than us right now, we are borrowing from them to pay for the Iraq war.:yow!: Give the millions of soldiers shovels and tell them to go to town. Get the sweat shop kids to make more blankets. Temps are still above freezing. Sorry I'll get off my soapbox..


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

insulated the huts and stay home


----------

